

Ask HN: How should I let people know about my project? - cabrera

I just created a site called Vinstavids (Vine and Instagram videos) and I believe that many would enjoy using it if they knew about it. I did a &quot;Show HN&quot; today and got a few upvotes, but nothing spectacular.<p>I&#x27;ve done the obvious like create a FB page and invite my friends. I&#x27;ve also created a Twitter.<p>What recommendations would you give to get the word out to more people?<p>Here&#x27;s the link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vinstavids.com
======
patio11
Find one person who needs this like they need oxygen. Ask them to tell their
friends. Bonus points if they have a higher than average profile / fan base /
etc at the moment. Repeat.

If you cannot find one person who needs this like they need oxygen, it is
highly likely that it is (regrettably) not the case that many people would
enjoy this if they just knew about it. This suggests a simple and effective
criteria for building products in the future, because you don't need to have
the website actually coded to extract signal on "Do you need this like you
need oxygen?" from people.

(Instagram/Vine pass this test _in spades_ : while you could pick many, many
potential use-cases, "Hey 14 year old popular girl, would you like to get
constant public positive feedback from weakly attached friends?")

------
wikwocket
Nice site. Looks like you're just an aggregator of links to Vine and
Instagram?

If so, you could try submitting your channel pages to relevant subreddits.

Or, if it's possible to make custom searches/channels on Vinstavids, perhaps
using /some/combo/of?url+and+params, you could make custom channels for
particular memes or topics, and try to promote those.

In other words, let the content you are aggregating be your carrot.

------
menzoic
it should play the video when you hover

